# Who Loves Sushi and Sashimi?



## fureverywhere (Sep 20, 2016)

I suppose for a lot of Westerner's it's an acquired taste. My youngest daughter and I have shared meals since she was very young. My other kids were finicky eaters. With her I learned the secret...if Mommy eats it, you're eating it too. We found a place the next town over that serves bubble tea and has a full menu.

One of our favorite places serves a "boat". A huge carved wood serving boat that serves two or three people. Sashimi prepared well is like eating candy, it just melts in your mouth. A place we try to get to at least once a year has an all you can eat sushi buffet. Yes I do cheat and bring a Ziploc bag for a next day snack


----------



## Lon (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh Yes------love both


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 20, 2016)

That looks delicious. I love sushi. I don't know what sashimi is but if it is in that boat I would gladly try it.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 20, 2016)

Look 'em both, yum-o.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2016)

Mouth is watering.....


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't really care for it, I'm leary of sea food since all the pollution especially uncook.


----------

